# dried venison???



## erain (Feb 7, 2008)

hello all, this is my first post but maybe i can get some ideas on this. for a few years a co worker from wisconsin used to bring me every year for xmas a package of what i will call dried venison. but it definatly had salt in it and was smoked. looked like a bottom round or simalar cut. was sliced very thin but it was great. i have been looking for a recipe but maybe some out there has one i could try. i do know it was ready to eat no cooking required. any ideas be appreciated and i plan on either trying some elk or venison on this mission, prob both. thank you


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure the roll call police will be arriving shortly.


----------



## minichef (Feb 7, 2008)

It isn't really jerky, more tender and not dry. Here is my recipe:

Soak meat in a Morton Tender Quick brine (Morton Tender Quick can be found in the pickle/pickling salt area of the grocery store)
Brine:
Mix 1 Â½ cup of Morton Tender Quick to an ice cream pail of water
Create as much brine as needed to submerse meat.
Soak meaty in brine for 3 days (at day 2 inject each pc. of meat with the brine)
Day 4, smoke meat as follows:
Rinse meat prior to placing in the smokehouse
Smoke at low heat (< 105 degrees F) with plenty of smoke for 3 hours
Then, increase heat until internal temperature of meat reaches 152 â€“ 154 degrees F
DONE!


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 7, 2008)

Um....ya, that's what i call jerky???


----------



## minichef (Feb 7, 2008)

Um... sorry. Jerky in my eyes is sliced prior to smoking as where the dried venison is a chunk of meat (roast size)that is sliced after the smoke process. 
So what comes first, jerky or dried venison.


----------



## richtee (Feb 7, 2008)

OK sooo  it's bass-ackwards jerky. Dried meat is jerky around here.


----------



## minichef (Feb 7, 2008)

Ahh man, new meanings to terms I thought I knew. Just like fatty, I read a few posts on that and came out all confused!
So a cold smoked meat would be considered jerky?


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 7, 2008)

Now wait, I've had this before and it's not jerky.  The finished product is almost shaved from the roast, just like dried beef that you would use for creamed dried beef or SOS.  It really is paper thin...a little smoky, and a bit salty...


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 7, 2008)

Here you go, this should be a good place to start, and you don't have to worry about how lean the venison is..

http://curleyssausagekitchen.com/Dried Beef.pdf


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Tex, Sorry Erain


----------



## richtee (Feb 7, 2008)

Jerky. So we're a bit backwards.. tomato -  tomato. So it's thin and smoked at a different point. Maybe some french word...but I don't speak it.


----------



## erain (Feb 8, 2008)

i am going to try the link that Shellbellc supplied. it looks close. it is definatly not jerky as this still had plenty of moisture in it and was very tender. also i guess i started this out wrong. i meant that this was the first thread i started as a new member. i love this site and all the knowledge that is here. thanks all !!!


----------



## erain (Feb 8, 2008)

and also it was smoked then sliced, prob why it retained some moisture and stayed tender. but it was gooood!!!


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 8, 2008)

i made this and posted the q view a couple wks back.i used the same curleys recipie shelbeck posted .itsabsolutly what your loking for and is delicious. id bring up my origanal post but the computer is smarter than me.someday i'll lern how to hilight paste and post


----------



## mossymo (Feb 8, 2008)

I make up something that the process is the same; I call it Bambi Candy.....


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's the link!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13028

And I'll answer the SOS question here...SOS, S*** on a shingle, you take the dried beef and fry it in some butter. Once done, add some more butter and flour, cook this until the flour starts to turn a little golden.  Add milk to make a creamy concoction.  Take some toast and dump some of the creamed dried beef over top.  It's served all over around here for breakfast.  In the military they do the same thing but with hamburger instead of dried beef.  It's also great on taters!


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 9, 2008)

shellbeck, thanks for pulling that post and that stuff on a shingle is exactly what i thought it was,lol, but i do make mine with the burger.later bill


----------

